# Chromeglass Collection



## Jude (Jan 9, 2006)

Here they are ladies... Chromeglasses!  AKA.. hot sex in a skinny tube.  Yum....



*
 ***PIC ONLY POST
PLEASE TAKE COMMENTS OR QUESTIONS IN MAC CHAT OR RECS***



*


----------



## Jude (Jan 9, 2006)

*Chromeglass Collection 2006*

swatches here


----------



## mymymai (Jan 12, 2006)

*Cool Pinks*






Pinkocrasy





Prize Shine


----------



## moonrevel (Jan 12, 2006)

*Chromaliving*

Here's Chromaliving!


----------



## panties (Jan 12, 2006)

uberpeach =)


----------



## PrettyKitty (Jan 13, 2006)

Uberpeach





Show Coral





Chromaliving





Metalphysical


----------



## Padmita (Jan 18, 2006)

*Chromaliving and Metalphysical*






Lighter application of Chromaliving:


----------



## Alexa (Jan 21, 2006)

on NC15 skin.


----------



## Colorqueen (Jan 23, 2006)

Even though this is a comparison photo, I figured that it still qualifies for Already Fab.
NW25 skin


----------

